# whirlpool refrigerator has broken filter



## hinerj (Feb 19, 2009)

I have had the same thing happen...anyone have an answer?


----------



## welshwiz (Apr 13, 2009)

stouron said:


> I have a Whirlpool Gold GD5SHAXNQ00 refrigerator that has a broken water filter. I'm not actually sure how it broke- we walked into the kitchen and there was water pouring out of the front where the filter goes and the filter was broken off. 3/4 of the filter comes out but the top and furhtest part of the filter is still stuck inside of it's housing. is there a way to get this out with calling a repair man? I have taken out the 2 screws that hold the housing but it doesn't come all the way out b/c the water lines are attached to the back of it.
> 
> thanks


I have just opened my mountain home after being shut down for the winter and found my filter broken (had been frozen) - I am not able to remove the old (remaining) nozzle imbedded in the housing. Did you find a solution to your problem - I hate calling a plumber. Any help - Please. Welshwiz


----------



## jasont_lane (May 4, 2009)

*Broken Whirlpool Fridge Water Filter*

I have the same problem - and there does not seem to be a good answer! Anyone??? Have to bite the bullet and replace the part I guess? Pretty Crappy Design...


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

What a crappy design. I have issues with my GE Arctica, but at least the filter is inside the fridge and easily accessible. That Whirlpool unit - phew. 

If that were my fridge, I'd take the front grill off and start removing parts until I got back there and took the whole housing out. What ever it took, I'd get it done. Those things got put together, so they have to come apart. The exploded views in your parts manual are a good guide for the order of disassembly and assembly. It's available on Whirlpool's web site. I just looked at it.

But before I did that, I'd try to make up some sort of tool to unscrew the filter housing. Can't be any harder than backing out a snapped off pipe nipple in the pouring rain, kneeling in mud (pool pump multi-valve inlet fitting off the pump let go on me Saturday afternoon). 

Can you take a quick couple pictures and show me what you're up against? What's the inside of the filter canister look like? If you were my neighbor, I'd be over at your house in a heartbeat, and after 15 minutes of wrestling it out you'd be pouring me shots of Slovakian brandy (I love my neighbor).


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have a problem with a Whirlpool refrigerator but along the same lines I had a problem with a particular water heater a few months ago. I did a "Google" search for the brand and model number of this water heater and found that there had been many complaints as the one I was having. It turns out that there were a bad batch of circuit boards on these units and the manufacturer was replacing the boards even after the warranty had expired. No way to know this without this search. Could you own a refrigerator that is under some type of recall but have not been notified, which may include a repairman call? Check it out, David


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I removed a stuck Whirlpool refrigerator filter once. It had been forcefully turned the wrong way in an attempt to remove it, and the outer part broke off.
A. Turn off the water and put a towel down. The filter will leak a bit.
B. Stick a BBQ fork into the filter itself, and turn it out with a wrench on the fork.
Came right out. 
Mike


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG did you just say FORK the FILTER????????????????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep. 
I tried every way that I could think of to snag that filter (with completely broken off plastic slide bar on outer end) so I could turn it out and just couldn't grab it with anything. 
I finally drilled a couple of pilot holes with a battery-operated drill (a little pressurized water shot out... don't use a plugged-in drill) and got a large BBQ fork and just forked it. Then I turned it out with channel locks or a crescent wrench on the flat fork handle (can't remember which), but it worked. The filter turned and came right out. 
Where there's a will, there's a way. FORK IT!
ROFLMAO!
I'll bet you that Whirlpool doesn't have THAT in their "How To Change A Filter" manual. Only a true ******* would think of such. LOL
Mike


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike dats why we luvs ya LOL LOL U got da right attitude :}:}:}:}
Did You get my PM?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, skymaster...may the farce be with you.
That fork came with a BBQ set that I've had for many years. I had never used it before (******* cookbook rule: _never_ puncture meat when grilling unless it's still alive). Now I've found the sole good use for a BBQ fork...a "filter fork" for forking filters. Wonder what we could get on ebay for a certified filter fork? A forking fortune no doubt is in the making. I can see all of the forking possibilities now. A filter forking infomercial by George Carlin or Richard Pryor (if they weren't already dead) for instance.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike; I will be in ur state Sat and Sun how far r u from the FORK in da road in zebulon :}:}:}? Back in town from Thurs thru Fri nite. If n wanna try to get in contact PM me with a number :}:}
Feel the Farce Oh Forkin Master


----------



## chagrinning (Feb 24, 2010)

this idea sounds like it will work for me but can't find info on how to turn the water off to the filter. have a kitchenaid side by side.


----------



## chagrinning (Feb 24, 2010)

*it worked!!!!!!!!!!*

thanks for having the suggestion on line about using my power drill. did not even need the two pronged fork - the drill got the grip and the filter slid right out. thank!!!!!!!!!!!! saved money on a plumber.


----------



## D2D2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to Mike Swearingen for the BBQ fork hint.

The tip from my filter broke off inside my fridge. I removed the plastic grille cover, unscrewed the two screws holding the filter housing in place, pulled the filter housing out as far as it would go, and ultimately I stuck a BBQ skewer in there. I got it under the flat portion of the tip and twisted until it shot out of the housing. If that tip was an entire circle instead of a semi-circle I would have been screwed.


----------



## glendajeanne (Jun 13, 2011)

*I fixed mine!*

Ok, I got mine taken care of. I got some really good glue and carefully put in on only the inside edges of the part that I was able to remove. Then I stuck it back in place, pushed it firmly against the part that was broken off, and left it for 24 hours to cure. After that, I was able to remove the whole thing. I had gotten a tiny bit on the outside (be *careful* about that.), but I was able to rock it a bit and get it loose. I'm so pleased with myself! 

If I hadn't thought of using the other part of the filter to remove it, I was thinking of a broom handle. if the other part is lost, I bet that will work.


----------



## kareninnewnan (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, I wish I had tried the bbq fork trick. Very clever. I ended up replacing the housing. I bought one online at a discount and had the problem fixed within 3 days. We didn't realize our filter was broken until we had about 1/4 inch of water in the basement. The water bug from the alarm system was sitting in water and didn't go off. So much for paying monthly for that little piece of equipment. I guess the alarm company will be telling me there has to be a foot of water before it goes off. Also, the insurance adjuster came out and because of some evidence of previous water leakage, informed us we weren't covered because he insisted this was an ongoing problem which we didn't catch. Believe me, if we had gone for more than two days without catching this, we would have had a lot more water than we did. Anyway, so much for being in good hands. I did contact the manufacturer of the water filter and they "may" cover the expense of the clean-up. They were really nice on the phone but mentioned that if it was because of a sudden water pressure surge, they wouldn't be covering the damage either. I will be sending them photos of the equipment we have installed in the basement to prevent just that type of situation. The guy did admit that about 3 or 4 out of every 45,000 filters that they sell each year end up separating like ours did. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they cover the damage.


----------



## glendajeanne (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, I hope it turns out all right! My kitchen was flooded, but since other pipes burst when the filter did, I was there when they turned the water back on and that leak showed up. And if you're talking about the insurance company I think you are, my family has had nothing but grief from them.


----------



## kareninnewnan (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Tharkys (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to bring up an old post, but this is the first place I've found that remotely had an answer to my question. 

I have a whirlpool side by side refrigerator with a twist-to-lock filter Part number 4396508. This fridge came with the house and sat through the winter. When we turned the water on we learned that the filter had cracked at the base of the filter where it connects to the assembly that holds it. 

I have tried the following:

Using the broken piece of the filter to try and turn it out.
Gluing a piece of PVC pipe to the piece stuck with J&B and PVC glue
I drilled 2 small holes into the piece and tried to use a grill fork to take it out (bent the fork).

Are there any other suggestions? Unfortunately I don't know the model number of the fridge because it came with the house. I can't get behind it because the idiots who put it in there, built cabinets around it. I'd have to remove one of the cabinets to move it out more than about 2 feet.


----------

